# "Uncle Bob" tests the 2002 M3



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Marc, a co-worker (in-d-haus knows Marc) has an uncle that is a car tester for many auto publications. He resides in CA. Here's an email from "Uncle Bob" sent today.



> Drove this one yesterday:
> 
> 2002 BMW M3
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

"Underneath is the all-wheel 330xi power train with the very trick M3 suspension and damping bits."

:lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

"A big warning sign urges service every 1200 miles"


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

What car is Uncle Bob driving ?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> *"Underneath is the all-wheel 330xi power train with the very trick M3 suspension and damping bits."
> 
> :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: *


I don't think he's saying its all-wheel, I think he's saying it uses the power train of the XI, is this true? anyone know?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> *What car is Uncle Bob driving ?  *


Ferrari, Jag, 'Vette, and now a Mazda SUV (he's in his 60's now)


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *
> 
> I don't think he's saying its all-wheel, I think he's saying it uses the power train of the XI, is this true? anyone know? *


It sounds like an egregious error to me


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> It sounds like an egregious error to me  *


That's how I read it too. :eeps:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *
> 
> I don't think he's saying its all-wheel, I think he's saying it uses the power train of the XI, is this true? anyone know? *


You mean aside from the different transmission, the lack of a transfer case, etc? Maybe it shares a driveshaft?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> It sounds like an egregious error to me  *


Prove him wrong!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *
> 
> Prove him wrong!  *


see above

:angel:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *
> 
> Prove him wrong!  *












mind you that the M3 has a 6-speed manual or 6 speed SMG, is RWD and has this differential, as opposed to the Xi's 5 speed maunal, AWD, and open differenial*S*


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm not sure, I just reported it.  Time for a auto techy to chirp in here.....


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Does not the ENGINE comprise part of the powertrain?


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Nate, is a "Power train" the same as a differential? Incidently, when these guys test the cars, they get all the information from the manufacturer. :thumb:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

Ripsnort said:


> *Nate, is a "Power train" the same as a differential? Incidently, when these guys test the cars, they get all the information from the manufacturer. :thumb: *


The differential is part of the "power train", along with the driveshaft, transmission, also using "power train", I suppose the engine would be included....


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Every search of "powertrain" yielded a description that included 2 main facets: engine and transmission components


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

atyclb said:


> *Every search of "powertrain" yielded a description that included 2 main facets: engine and transmission components
> 
> *


Sounds like "Uncle Bob" doesn't know what the hell he was talking about....


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Sounds like "Uncle Bob" doesn't know what the hell he was talking about.... *


Maybe so, but you read his articles everyday if you subscribe to auto magazines.  He's been testing them going on 15 years now. Like I said, he gets his info from the manufacturer...maybe there was a translation problem :yikes:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Sounds like "Uncle Bob" doesn't know what the hell he was talking about.... *


Yup, Unky Bob is sounding far from credible. "Xi power train" and "1200 mile" service intervals are both flat out wrong. And "no rattles"?!


----------

